# Conexion en VHS para obtener canales de television por cable



## Raulchiche

Hola a todos, soy de Ecuador, precisamente de la ciudad de Loja...
Me gustaría saber que debo adaptarle a un VHS que tengo para obtener los canales que generalmente proporcionan las compañías de televisión por cable... he escuchado que hay que adaptar una clase de chip o algo asi... si fueran tan amables de ayudarme con esto estaria muy agradecido.... en caso de poder ayudarme desearia que me adjuntaran los pasos para realizar esto y esquemas...
de nuevo gracias por la atención...


----------



## elbrujo

Un sintonizador nuevo con salida de audio y video. Lo venden hecho, no pierdas tiempo no es algo que lo puedas hacer en tu casa con dos chapitas...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si tienes acceso al sistema de cable y tienes un televisor antíguo que no capta lo canales del cable, puedes usar tu VHS como sintonizador de los canales del cable, también puedes comprar un aparato sintonizador de canales del cable.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Raulchiche

gracias por contestar...
lo que pasa es que me gusta esto de la electrónica, y de verdad me gustaría saber como realizar esta conexión...


----------



## Cyborg16

La conexion en si es facil. La señal de cable la conectas en la entrada de RF de tu VHS y de ahi podes salir de nuevo por RF o por Audio/Video. Que yo sepa no tenes que modificar nada para que ande. Despues cambias de canal con el control remoto del VHS.


----------



## elbrujo

No es una conexion solamente si queres ampliar los canales que es lo que yo entendi...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Quieres ver lo canales codificados, si es así usa el buscador, creo haber visto un circuito que hace eso.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## k4r105

tambien les agradeceris mucho si alguien pone esa informacion acerca de como tener cable con un vhs,,,eh escuchado q no es myu dificil


----------



## analogico

k4r105 dijo:


> tambien les agradeceris mucho si alguien pone esa informacion acerca de como tener cable con un vhs,,,eh escuchado q no es myu dificil



eso  es para cuando ya tienes cable y un televisor antiguo de esos con perillas


----------

